# Favorite Airflo Line?



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I can't decide on which Airflo line to get. I have thrown the Chard and the bonefish lines and really liked both of them. Airflo has a new Gulf Redfish line out now as well. I really loved the quick shoot ability of the Chard line but I didn't really have a chance to throw in long distances in calm winds after spooky redfish. Right now I have the Scientific Anglers Bonefish line and I like it, but it seems to need more false casts and more work to really get a solid long shot at a fish. These Airflo lines just shoot so much easier for me.

I'm currently using an 8wt BVK. Anybody try these lines?


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

Rio Bonefish Quickshooter, will do the trick mate. These lines are IMHO the best. Tried Airflo's but to me these seem to stiff and two of these broke while fishing, right where the head meets the running line.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Thrown the airflow bonefish. The 8wt Airflo weighs the same as the 9wt sa. I prefer the taper of the sa so I just overline my 8. 
The punch is a good line and can easily get to 70-80ft. It can be too aggressive for my taste and can make finesse shots more difficult. Same with the sa grand slam. They were both chard designs. Never tried the redfish taper. I’m not a short head kind of guy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The Bonefish quick shooter line is basically the same weight and taper as the Redfish line. The Chard Tropic Punch has a quick shooting section of the head but lenght to support long casting, with a better presentation than the Redfish line. 

I'm with Rick tho, If I was just fishing redfish with that 8wt BVK and doing more close shots with slightly larger flies on slightly windier days, then I do prefer the SA Mastery Redfish line. If your cast are longer and flies slightly smaller than those heavy, bulky redfish flies you guys use up there, then I'd go to the Standard SA Mastery Saltwater line.

If you want to stick with Airflo and your flies are slight smaller, then the Chard line is a good one to use on that BVK. IMO, the BVK doesn't like large flies with short heads tho. For short shots to those reds with bigger flies, get a TFO Mangrove for that fishing and save the BVK for longer shots out in the wide open flats with smaller flies and a standard length head.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> The Bonefish quick shooter line is basically the same weight and taper as the Redfish line. The Chard Tropic Punch has a quick shooting section of the head but lenght to support long casting, with a better presentation than the Redfish line.
> 
> I'm with Rick tho, If I was just fishing redfish with that 8wt BVK and doing more close shots with slightly larger flies on slightly windier days, then I do prefer the SA Mastery Redfish line. If your cast are longer and flies slightly smaller than those heavy, bulky redfish flies you guys use up there, then I'd go to the Standard SA Mastery Saltwater line.
> 
> If you want to stick with Airflo and your flies are slight smaller, then the Chard line is a good one to use on that BVK. IMO, the BVK doesn't like large flies with short heads tho. For short shots to those reds with bigger flies, get a TFO Mangrove for that fishing and save the BVK for longer shots out in the wide open flats with smaller flies and a standard length head.


I threw that Chard line the other day and really liked it so thats what I'm going to try for awhile.

Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Actually, out of all the Airflo lines, The Chard line the one I like best from them.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm done with Airflow lines. Too many issues that I never had when I used SA lines.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I used the Airflo Ridge Clear on my 6wt and Airflo Ridge on my 8wt for over a year. I liked them both and never had any issues.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I use Airflo Ridge Tropical Bonefish on a a BVK 7wt and really like the combo.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the Chard line on a 8wt Meridian and really like it. I used to throw a SA Redfish taper and it was nice on my old RPLX. I got to tell ya, the Cartland 444SL (I think that is the right model) was a really nice line that I used for all around fishing.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm done with Airflow lines. Too many issues that I never had when I used SA lines.


Same here. The older tan colored ridge lines were good for the most part. had nothing but problems with newer style lines especially the floating clear tip. coating separated from the core on three separate brand new lines before i gave up. I had a welded loop break on a big poon last season on one of the older tan lines, although that was probably my fault for not changing out the loop after a couple of fish. I've switched to the SA grand slam lines.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

afernandez said:


> The older tan colored ridge lines were good for the most part.


Yup. I threw one on my 8wt for over a year. 

Only replaced it when I'd finally worn the ridges down flat. I'd buy another without hesitation. Right now I have a Rio Permit line on there since I wanted something that could turn over slightly larger flies on windy winter days when the 6wt struggles.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

afernandez said:


> Same here. The older tan colored ridge lines were good for the most part. had nothing but problems with newer style lines especially the floating clear tip. coating separated from the core on three separate brand new lines before i gave up. I had a welded loop break on a big poon last season on one of the older tan lines, although that was probably my fault for not changing out the loop after a couple of fish. I've switched to the SA grand slam lines.


I'm having the same problems with my clear tip ridge line. It's too soft and it gets chewed up against the guides when pulling on big fish and now the coating is sliding off the core. Maybe it's my fault for cutting off the loops? I have no use for the new welded loops.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I always felt like the Ridge lines were too fat for their size.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I have the Chard line on a 8wt Meridian and really like it. I used to throw a SA Redfish taper and it was nice on my old RPLX.


Which RPLX. The 7wt was one of my favorite rods to cast back in the day.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Which RPLX. The 7wt was one of my favorite rods to cast back in the day.


I had the 8 & 9 wt. Still use the 9wt, just gave the 8wt to my daughter who just got into fly fishing when I bought the Meridian. Great rods, the 8wt was my go to rod for the last 20 years.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Gotta say it....

Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper

Throw it and you'll never consider another line. And I used to be an Airflo guy. Had coiling issues with them eventually, including stiffness in cooler weather that does not happen with the Wulff lines.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I always felt like the Ridge lines were too fat for their size.


Yeah...that's a valid complaint and the only issue I had with mine.


----------

